# Oush's Road To Success!



## oush (Nov 11, 2006)

Right, first of all id like to introduce my self! Im new to this forum. Im currently 18 years old and @ college studying Business Studies, Economics and ICT. Iv been training seriously for around 2-3 months now and im just coming back from a 2 week break as  i hurt my back. 

I currently weight at 15.5 stones (220lb) and 5'8. My idea weight would be 13-14 stones really so i havent got much to loose  . Iv added to body pics of me, as you can see it aint good is it! Right my routine will follow something like this:

MY aim is to cut down and gain mass!

Day One Chest
---------------
Dumbell Chest Press
Inclinde Dumbell Chest Press
Butterfly (Machine)

Day Two Back
----------------
Pulldown (Machine)
Upper Back (Machine)
Lat Pulldown 

Day Three Legs & Shoulders
---------------------------
Leg Extensions
Leg Press
Seated Leg Curl

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Standing Dumbbell Upright Row

Day Four Bicep & Tricep
----------------------------
Alternative Hammer Curl
EZ-Bar

Lying Triceps Press
Triceps Pushdown

I know certain excercises are missing such as deadlifts and squats! Ill be adding them in as soon as i buy a belt which should be next week or the week after! Ill also be trying to do 1 hour of cardio EVERYDAY! Current supplements which im taking are:

Anabolic Xtreme Rampage
Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey

Unfortunatley i wont be able to train for four days  as i went and got a tatto yesterday i was told not to lift any weights for at least four days, so ill just be working my legs and doing cardio for the next four days and ill be posting here writing how it went etc etc.


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2006)

I dont want to be mean whatsoever, just helpful. 

I would scrap pretty much your whole routine. You are doing things that are more for celebrities and things like that do. Basically things that wont exactly make you a mass monster. I will rewrite it and let me know what you think.

This program is going to be 3 days a week. Mon, Weds, Fri. 

Monday
*Back and Biceps*
DB Rows-3x8-12
Pulldowns-3x8-12
Cable Rows-3x10
Bent over Laterals-3x10
Bar Curls-3x10

Weds
*Legs and Lower Back*
Squats-4x8-12
Stiff Leg Deadlift-3x8-12
Walking Lunges-3x20 (steps)
Hyperextensions-3x10-20
Calve Raises-4x10-20

Fri
*Chest, Shoulders, and Triceps*
Bench-4x8-12
Incline-3x8-12
Butterflies-3x8-12
Side Raises-3x8-12
Skull Crushers or DB Extensions-3x8-12

Man just trying to get away from machines as much as possible. Free weights are much much better!

BTW-Do abs 1-2 times a week to strengthen your core!

If your lower back being hurt is the problem simply do some leg presses instead of squats until you get your belt. And as far as Stiff leg deads go just go light on those. Theres really nothing that can replce those! They are crucial to fantastic hams.


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2006)

Now my other piece of advice is do some cardio for 2-3 days a week on your off days as well.


----------



## oush (Nov 11, 2006)

I see what you mean, but can you make that a four day instead of a 3 day for me please? Any advice is appreciated thank u! Also is cardio recommneded for my On days as well?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2006)

You could do an upper/lower split.  2 upper body and 2 lower body workouts each week. Check the stickies.
M/Tu/Th/F or M/W/F + 1 weekend day.  And BTW,  you don't need a belt to squat or deadlift unless you have back problems.


----------

